# Antec p180



## gavb (Feb 12, 2007)

Is this an ok case, it seems decent enough I just don't want to buy a pos.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

My personal opinion is that this is one of the great cases out there. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## gavb (Feb 12, 2007)

Splendid, thanks. I will be buying it at the end of the month.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes ditto to what Tumbleweed36 said. Thermaltake Armor is also nifty.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Antec P180 is very nice. Just make sure your PSU cables are long enough, it is a big case, and the PSU goes at the bottom.

Also, check out the P180B, which is a black version.


----------



## gavb (Feb 12, 2007)

I think actually I will be getting the black one, the rest of my PC is black, not on purpose it just happened.


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

my new system built inside a P180B is scheduled to arrive today.
:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: 

I'll post some pics when I have things up and runnin


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

Alright, well I don't have pics yet, but I can attest that this case is quite nice. It's the first "real" case I've ever owned, so I don't have much to compare it to, but overall I'm very, very pleased. I had the good folks at NCIX install everything, so I can't comment on what it's like to build with it... but I did throw my old HD in there, and I gotta say, I love the removable hard drive cage. It works flawlessly and is a joy to use.

I have one gripe about this case, and it's a minor one that can be addressed easily enough: it's loud. I thought this thing was supposed to be silent? I've got the top fan and front fan on the lowest setting, and the exhaust fan on medium, and it's considerably louder than my old system with noname 80mm jobs (granted, there were only 2). I still have to find a good (Free) program to monitor my temps - the 'sensor' option in everest doesn't seem to work with my new system - but once I do I will adjust fan speed/placement accordingly... or maybe upgrade to quieter fans altogether.

These are just my impressions after having used the case for about 4 hours..I'll probably post more later. Any questions feel free


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Just a suggestion. Antec makes very quiet three speed fans where you can change the speed of the fans with a little switch. I use those regularly and usually end up setting their fans on the slowest of the three speeds. That usually will quiet the case down quite a bit with good airflow. With the thermostatically controlled fans, they go up and down and I don't like that (annoying)....so, just a suggestion as you get out and about.


----------

